# Is it just me....?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

She does look like a Quarter Horse, but some of the conformation and Arab and Ouarter Horse experts on here would be able to tell you more.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

First glance, she doesn't look like an Arabian. HOWEVER, she's heavily Arab running bred and, though I can't find pictures of her mom, she looks a ton like her dad:

Spirit Winds Arabians - Kan You Run

My Arabian mare is also pretty heavily running and Polish bred and she looks similar:











I would guess that this girl is also Polish bred (just from her look, I'm not that good with bloodlines) which is generally the chunky, less typey, strain of Arab.
I VERY much like running bred+Polish Arabs. I really think they need to become more popular, they're just so great!  And this girl is no exception, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seen Arabians that look like this... and if they all looked like this I could actually find a way in my heart to really LIKE the breed. 

Nice looking horse! Just needs to lose weight and be in condition.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I second Elana, word for word.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

At first glance she definitely looks quarter horse, but if she's got the paperwork to back her up then I'd say Arabian. Actually not a bad looking mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Osaykanyousi Arabian

There's her pedigree. She's got Khemosabi on the top a few gens back. That's the only name I know.

Her ad also says she's registered with the Arabian Horse Association (AHA) - they certainly wouldn't accept a QH!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

:facepalm:

I realize that Dancing, but to me it isn't what is proven...sometimes it's what it looks like which confuses me....sorta like don't believe anything you see or hear when serving in the military...know what I mean? :wink:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

That horse is most definitely an Arabian.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see QH at all.. Definitely Arabian, even if she didn't have AHA papers to prove it.

Either way, the same with most breeds, different bloodlines mean different body styles. One forum member has a 15.3hh, 1300lb Arab gelding. 100% Arab, but he's massive.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another Polish Arab hunk, my girl


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

^ Be careful about showing her off. I'm already plotting to steal her. 
Lol.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ your too late

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just a chunky lookin arab! ♥


----------

